# Paws or hands?



## Conker (Dec 20, 2013)

Simple question that I'll elaborate on more than I need to because that's what I do.

When it comes to furry jargon in your stories, how far do you go? I had started mine using "paws" because animals have paws and that seemed to make sense to me. But as I've gone, well, it feels too...furry. 

And I figured a paw could not hold an axe or a bottle or anything like that. They'd have to actually have hands.

But since they are all animal people, maybe I should stick with "paws"

I'm really not sure. I've switched halfway in which is bad but Ctrl F + Replace All will fix that in the end.

I can't think of any other examples of furry jargon that could get tossed in. I know I've avoided the word "people" since it seems to too strongly mean "humans" which they are not. I've also stayed away from "man" and "woman" as needed, because I also associate those gendered words with humans and not animals.

So writers, what's your poison when it comes to this?


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Dec 20, 2013)

When writing furry stories I like to alternate between the two. Using both human and animal words puts an emphasis on the hybrid nature of the creatures, and broadens my vocabulary a bit (paws and hands both have a different rhythm to them, so I can choose the one of the two that fits best with the flow of the sentence)


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2013)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> When writing furry stories I like to alternate between the two. Using both human and animal words puts an emphasis on the hybrid nature of the creatures, and broadens my vocabulary a bit (paws and hands both have a different rhythm to them, so I can choose the one of the two that fits best with the flow of the sentence)


Hmm. Not sure how much I like that. I prefer to remain consistent in my terminology. I figure either they have paws or they have hands or some fucked up combo of the two. 

Wonder what Brian Jacques uses.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 20, 2013)

I tend to more often than not use 'hand', just because 'paw' in English tends to be reserved for appendages in the "lower" (as we say) animals.  You know... when you tell someone 'get your paws off that!', you use the word in the 'dirty animal' sense and not in the literal sense.  So something you would use to write a letter is a hand, and something you would use to grope someone else's crotch is a paw.  Right?

So I guess I'm sort of repeating what Tybby said, which is that you should use the word that has the right connotation or rhythm for what you're trying to describe.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 20, 2013)

I've always used the term hands, because the races I write have... hands. But strangely, I use the term feet, although they have paws for feet.

It's interesting to hear that you avoid saying people/men/women. These words are pretty important in my story for establishing_more_ humanity in my anthros. But I also have a quadrupedal feline race in my story, which are intelligent beings, but only for the sake of intelligence. They retain a lot more animal instincts/rules than the other races, and it feels strange to call _them_ people/men/women, even though that's how their country/society/laws consider them, although it feels strange to me. 

I guess it's down to how much humanity _you_ want to convey in your races. These little things are pretty important in getting your readers to see things the way you see them, apparently.


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2013)

M. LeRenard said:


> I tend to more often than not use 'hand', just because 'paw' in English tends to be reserved for appendages in the "lower" (as we say) animals.  You know... when you tell someone 'get your paws off that!', you use the word in the 'dirty animal' sense and not in the literal sense.  So something you would use to write a letter is a hand, and something you would use to grope someone else's crotch is a paw.  Right?
> 
> So I guess I'm sort of repeating what Tybby said, which is that you should use the word that has the right connotation or rhythm for what you're trying to describe.


Huh. Didn't think of it like that. But I guess that's a good way to put it.

I retract what I said to Tyb then. 

Though I'm going to just stick with "hands" from now on and then correct it all on my first run through. 



			
				Alexxx said:
			
		

> It's interesting to hear that you avoid saying people/men/women. These words are pretty important in my story for establishing_ more_ humanity in my anthros.


I figure the fact that they are moving around and talking and the like gives them enough humanity without using words that really mean "humanity" but I dunno. First time with anthro characters so I could be making noobish mistakes. 

I know in Pullman's Dark Materials, someone (forget name) comments that a different race of alien things are "people" in the definition that they are sapient, have families, and think about the future. "We are all people, even if we don't look the same" was a misquoted line. I like that a lot, but since there are no humans in my story, I figure I couldn't really make that leap so I just avoid the word.

I've been calling animals animals and the anthros creatures, though I might reverse that terminology. Though I have grown to like calling them "creatures" instead of "people" but I don't really know why other than maybe habit. "Animal" seems too stuck on actual animals, so I wanted to avoid that, but "creature" has all kinds of negative connotations as well. 

It is a hard aesthetic to work with.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 20, 2013)

I don't use any furry jargon. Hands are hands, if your fursona has pawpads, he has paws or feet. An asshole is an asshole, not a tailhole. The human-like hair on his head is hair, not head fur, etc.


----------



## Antronach (Dec 20, 2013)

Anthros are people, so using furry terms to 'be cute' or appeal to the fandom undervalues the character as a person.


----------



## Car Fox (Dec 20, 2013)

When it comes to writing, it (just as drawing and making artwork) it helps to diversify one's materials and resources. In the case of writing, it generally is a rule of thumb to use as many words as you can to describe the same thing (in short: use synonyms). So the case of the paw vs. Hand dilemma, generally, it be recommended to use both. Using one over the other can also be the difference of audience appeal, with "hand" being more generic, and "paw" being more specific (it denotes more animalistic nature).

In my preferences a, I prefer either one, or a meld of the two (typically the second one).


----------



## Dover (Dec 20, 2013)

Well... Does your character have opposable thumbs?


----------



## Conker (Dec 20, 2013)

Dover said:


> Well... Does your character have opposable thumbs?


That he does.

Going with hands, as I said. I just wasn't sure what to do since I've never written with an animal-people aesthetic. 

It's not exactly something I see regularly.


----------



## Spacefox (Dec 21, 2013)

Hmm, interesting thread.

I tend to give the reader a vivid description of the character's "hand" prior to establishing the compare/contrast of the "paw". After the reader has been given a good mental picture of what they are reading about I try not to confuse the two thereafter. Knowing your audience is key to delivering the connection that we, as "furries", do automatically because we are familiar with the jargon/usage. 

Space


----------



## Hewge (Dec 21, 2013)

If they got thumbs, then I just call them hands.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 21, 2013)

This is what comes to my mind when I hear about the paws vs. hands thing


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 21, 2013)

Hands with paw features, chunky fingers and a thumb with claws and padding.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 21, 2013)

Conker said:


> I figure the fact that they are moving around and talking and the like gives them enough humanity without using words that really mean "humanity" but I dunno. First time with anthro characters so I could be making noobish mistakes.



I dunno, I think we assume this, being so 'associated' with anthros. I had a non-furry read my book, and I remember how strange they felt at seeing me describe dragons as 'women' or 'people'. And I couldn't understand this like they could. A lot of it probably depends on your audience - whether or not they will relate.


----------



## Conker (Dec 21, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> I dunno, I think we assume this, being so 'associated' with anthros. I had a non-furry read my book, and I remember how strange they felt at seeing me describe dragons as 'women' or 'people'. And I couldn't understand this like they could. A lot of it probably depends on your audience - whether or not they will relate.


I suppose that's what test readers are for. I'm used to some of this shit partly because of being on this site but also because odd species are all over fantasy, at least in some regard.

But I dunno.


----------



## Fawna (Dec 21, 2013)

My fursona has hands, but hooves for feet.  You can't really give a hoof opposable thumbs... so... hands it is. The fingers are slightly longer than normal, but that's about it.


----------



## Volkodav (Dec 21, 2013)

I will never understand the paw-hand morph. Anthros wear clothing (or, usually) and are able to manipulate objects with ease
Why the fuck would you give them clunky hands with pawpads.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 22, 2013)

Hands are required for writing or typing or flying space ships so I go with hands!


----------



## Conker (Dec 22, 2013)

Clayton said:


> I will never understand the paw-hand morph. Anthros wear clothing (or, usually) and are able to manipulate objects with ease
> Why the fuck would you give them clunky hands with pawpads.


I dunno, but it's something I've seen so I thought it was the norm.

Thankfully it isn't


----------



## Timburwolfe (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm gonna say hands.



Conker said:


> So writers, what's your poison when it comes to this?


I'll have a Guinness on tap, please.


----------



## Auren (Dec 22, 2013)

I like a lil' mix-a-both.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 23, 2013)

It really depends upon the nature of your story, but I say as a rule of thumb, just cal it what it is, y'know? Paws are paws and hands are hands irrespective of what they are attached to, I think it's a bit confusing to call your character's hands paws just because they are covered in fur. Also, if you wanna be taken seriously at all I'd minimize the furry jargon as much as possible.


----------



## Hooky (Dec 25, 2013)

Tricky, tricky. I suppose one of us could create guidelines for different levels of animal, that would be referenced whenever the structure of a furry story is brought into question. I tend to use hands though, it lets the reader connect more with the characters. (At least I think.) Of course, opinion overrules.


----------



## Panzer-Cupcakes (Jan 5, 2014)

Honestly I've always flip-flopped, which could be viewed as bad I suppose but I find the terms rather interchangeable.  They're both paws and hands, really, being that they're anthro.  Well, that's how I see it anyway.


----------



## Conker (Jan 6, 2014)

So, here's an amusing observation. Or I think it's amusing.

Brian Jacque's Redwall books were a large part of my later childhood, and I still have all of them. I've picked up one for the hell of it tonight, and low and behold, a few things I've been doing he did. I'm guessing this is some subconscious effort, though given how many of his novels I read during middle school, it's not surprising some furry thing is my first attempt.

He uses paws and footpaws, both of which I've done but will change to more human vernacular since it seems less childish and less furry. He also calls his characters creatures instead of people. That I won't be changing. 

Surprised to see that though!


----------



## Crate_Shadenberg (Jan 7, 2014)

Great thread!  For me "paws" is definitely reserved for animals, and hands for anthro's.  This is particularly important when anthro's are dealing with animals!


----------



## Conker (Jan 7, 2014)

Crate_Shadenberg said:


> Great thread!  For me "paws" is definitely reserved for animals, and hands for anthro's.  This is particularly important when anthro's are dealing with animals!


One of the things I did in regards to "anthros" and "animals" being in the same story is change all of the animals to mythological creatures. There are no horses, but there are unicorns. Lions? nope. Manticores? Yes.

It's some middle ground of shark-jumping and awesome, I think. I"m not really sure actually. 

I've read furry stuff and there was always this oddity between talking animals and not talking animals that I questioned. I decided to just go a step further in an effort to fix that.


----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 17, 2014)

I prefer hands and feet when to comes to describing whatever it is they're doing in the scene, but I'll use paws in dialogue. 'Get them paws off the cookie jar' and/or 'wipe them paws' or some other stupid shit.


----------



## Itzal (Jan 17, 2014)

I use the term 'paw' for more feral creatures like a werewolf or something of that sort. That term seems to hold a more animalistic connotation to me. Hands, however, imply a more humane nature.


----------



## coso (Feb 6, 2014)

Depens on the character and the situation. I think the canids and felines must have paws and other animal hands...for example: (http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7844524/)

PD: also exist claws (more agresive than paws xD), talons, hoofs...


----------



## Blake_Foxx (Feb 6, 2014)

You know, weirdly enough I've never given this much thought. Now that I'm thinking about it though, I would kind of have to go with hands. I've been reading what everyone had to say, and I think that hands would be better, then switching to paws during a scene that is a bit more animalistic  in nature. I think that would probably breath a bit of life into your story/novel/ect...as a whole.


----------



## Falafox (Feb 6, 2014)

How about the character disscusing about if it were paws or hands, would it break a fourth wall or do they know about paws or hands? It could work with human to furry stories or "humans that lived before" kind of theme.


----------



## Conker (Feb 6, 2014)

Falafox said:


> How about the character disscusing about if it were paws or hands, would it break a fourth wall or do they know about paws or hands? It could work with human to furry stories or "humans that lived before" kind of theme.


I don't really care for fourth wall breaking unless the story in question is already on the silly side. At any rate, I don't think I could get away with it.

I'm going with hands because it seems less furry and because what I wrote really isn't a kid's novel. It just doesn't mesh with me now that I've given it some serious thought.


----------

